# Drunk Woodchuck



## anthology86 (Nov 24, 2006)

Alright, I dont know what it is with my animals this fall but something's wrong. First I had the bald squirrel, now I had a woodchuck that I had to take care of that has been hanging out around the yard for a little while. He was fine for the last month and then in the last week he suddenly lost his equilibrium. He'd take about three steps then fall on his side, struggle, then erect himself for another three steps. It's something that he came down with because like I said, we've only got one woodchuck around here and he's been fine. Has anyone ever heard of anything like this? I watched him struggle for about an hour then I just had to have some mercy on him. He appears totally healthy and when he is upright he looks normal.


----------



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

It's a longshot, but it could be rabies. Rabies is not common in woodchucks but can occur.

Rabies effects the central nervous system and difficulty with walking would be within that category.

Not trying to scare you and I feel bad for the little guy. Better safe than sorry, though.

Here's some info on rabies

www.idph.state.il.us/public/hb/hbrabies.htm


----------



## anthology86 (Nov 24, 2006)

Rabies crossed my mind. Is there somewhere that I should take him? Isn't that some sort of a public hazard?


----------



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

I would call your County Health Dept on advice as to what to do. 

Good luck.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

sounds like distemper possibly.


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

''Mad-chuck disease" .........  .. sorry... couldn't resist.

What symptoms would West Nile exhibit? We've seen 'drunk' critters before that had eaten fermented fruit (any apple trees close by? ---- saw Robins that had injested fermented berries and were 'tipsy'.)
~ m ~


----------



## anthology86 (Nov 24, 2006)

The only fruit in the yard is probably some wild grapes that grow well out of his reach, so I wouldnt think it would be that. He was really in bad shape, he was averaging maybe 10 feet of movement in a minute when he was trying to run.

Can't get ahold of the health department and animal control doesnt care.


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

possible that the woodchuck has raccoon roundworm
Link to the DNR raccoon roundworm info. webpage
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12150_12220-27261--,00.html

"Fatal or severe central nervous system disorders have been documented for mice, gray and fox squirrels, ground squirrels, woodchucks, nutria, beavers, domestic quail, partridges, pigeons, exotic turkeys, emus, captive cockatiels, captive prairie dogs, foxes, armadillos and porcupines.

In abnormal hosts unusual behavior is generally observed. The affected animal will initially exhibit a head tilt and an inability to walk and/or climb properly. As the clinical illness progresses the animal may lose its fear of humans, circle, roll on the ground, fall over, lay on its side and paddle its feet, become totally recumbent, comatose, and finally die."


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Grapes can do it and the birds eat em at my place all the time and then it is comical to watch them fly upside down and into things.


----------



## FishermanJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

I've had animal control remove skunks and raccoons from here in the past that exhibited similar behavior. Distemper comes to mind first, then parasite infection. Rabies is possible, but pretty rare in woodchucks. 

The only advice I can give is to make sure that you keep your pets and kids away from the animal. Too bad animal control doesn't want to come out 'cause they could test the animal to see what he has.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Distemper gets my vote.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

From the sounds of it a quick end would be the best thing for your woodchuck friend. Then come on over to my house and you can have the two that have been living under my shed all summer.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

FishMichv2 said:


> sounds like distemper possibly.


Exactly. It wasn't drunk, it was sick. I think distemper for sure, sounds like some of the symptoms. I've witnessed this same behavior in woodchucks, raccons, and possums before.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

When I was a kid I had a squirrel in our yard exhibit the same condition, the other squirrels ganged up on it and kicked it out of the nest and any nest around them. Eventually it froze to death.


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

your compassion is frightening and confusing. there is no soft spot for garden eaters in my heart. this year i lost everything but the hot peppers to a family that broke into my fenced in garden. in one day they dug under the buried fence, ate everything in sight, then burrowed deep in the middle of my garden to finish the crop of broccoli stalks they couldnt finish earlier because they were to full.

i wouldve helped him out permanetly with out another thought


----------



## Like_to_hunt (Sep 27, 2004)

I have a cat that started to walk sideways and act drunk and even fell over. It's head also tiped to the side. Took him to the vet and he said that it was vestibular disease and that he'd be just fine with time. Three years later he still has a tilted head but that's it. We just started calling him crooked.


----------

